# el único que quiera



## i heart queso

Otra vez, me surge un ejemplo del subjuntivo donde no parece ser necesario y no veo la razón por la que sea necesario...

"Tú eres el único ser en la tierra que quiera acariciar estas manos."

Aquí, ¿a qué se refiere la incertidumbre? ¿Estará inseguro el protagonista de que este caballo sea en realidad el único ser que quiere/quiera acariciar sus manos?

Muchas gracias por la paciencia.


----------



## Rayines

i heart queso said:


> Otra vez, me surge un ejemplo del subjuntivo donde no parece ser necesario y no veo la razón por la que sea necesario...
> 
> "Tú eres el único ser en la tierra que quiera*n* acariciar estas manos."
> 
> Aquí, ¿a qué se refiere la incertidumbre? ¿Estará inseguro el protagonista de que este caballo sea en realidad el único ser que quiere/quiera acariciar sus manos?
> 
> Muchas gracias por la paciencia.


Agregando la *n*, creo que allí el subjuntivo tiene un sentido poético. No me parece un ejemplo fácil para entenderlo .


----------



## alexacohen

La verdad es que yo veo un tanto extraño el uso del subjuntivo en esta frase. Yo hubiera escrito "querrán" en futuro. O "quieren" en indicativo.
Pero no le veo la lógica a "quiera/quieran" por ningún sitio.


----------



## Rayines

alexacohen said:


> La verdad es que yo veo un tanto extraño el uso del subjuntivo en esta frase. Yo hubiera escrito "querrán" en futuro. O "quieren" en indicativo.
> Pero no le veo la lógica a "quiera/quieran" por ningún sitio.


Sí, yo también. Por eso se me ocurrió lo de poético . (¡No, eso es en serio!).
¡Bueno, parece que hoy estamos de acuerdo!


----------



## Rayines

Se me ocurre otra formulación donde sería más lógico el subjuntivo:
"No hay/habrá otro ser en la tierra al que quieran acariciar estas manos". Como en muchos casos, el subjuntivo se corresponde más con una frase negativa.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pues yo no la veo tan rara... Es una manera poética de enfatizar el deseo de acariciar; convierte la voluntad en deseo: Eres el único que desea acariciar mis manos...


----------



## Rayines

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Pues yo no la veo tan rara... Es una manera poética de enfatizar el deseo de acariciar; convierte la voluntad en deseo: Eres el único que desea acariciar mis manos...


Hola Pedro, buenas noches: Claro, así no suena rara, pero tené en cuenta que es como si dijera, al usar el subj.: _Eres el único que dese*en* acariciar mis manos. _


----------



## i heart queso

Primero: la frase es tal como la escribí. Es de "Sab" otra vez, y Sab está conversando con su caballo; ese "único ser" es el caballo, y las manos pertenecen a Sab.

Segundo: ¿me puedes explicar, por favor, Rayines, por qué tendría más sentido si se escribiera en el plural?  

Tercero: Pedro, ¿podrías darme otro ejemplo donde se use el subjuntivo para "enfatizar un deseo", como dices? ¿O no es tan común?

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## lazarus1907

i heart queso said:


> Tercero: Pedro, ¿podrías darme otro ejemplo donde se use el subjuntivo para "enfatizar un deseo", como dices? ¿O no es tan común?


_Mi padre, que en paz descanse, siempre decía..._


----------



## Rayines

i heart queso said:


> ¿me puedes explicar, por favor, Rayines, por qué tendría más sentido si se escribiera en el plural?
> 
> Tercero: Pedro, ¿podrías darme otro ejemplo donde se use el subjuntivo para "enfatizar un deseo", como dices? ¿O no es tan común?
> 
> Muchas gracias de nuevo.


No es que tendría más sentido, sino que va en plural, porque las que realizan la acción de querer acariciar son las manos, y el verbo debe concordar con ese sujeto. Cambiaría la concordancia si dijera: "Tú eres el único ser en la tierra que quiera acariciar *con *estas manos." (En ese caso el sujeto es "yo", singular).


----------



## i heart queso

En tu frase, Lazarus, no creo que se esté empleando el subjuntivo igual que en mi ejemplo.


----------



## i heart queso

Rayines: que yo vea, es ese "único ser" el que quiere (o que quiera) acariciar las manos de la persona que está hablando.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Rayines said:


> Hola Pedro, buenas noches: Claro, así no suena rara, pero tené en cuenta que es como si dijera, al usar el subj.: _Eres el único que _dese*en* desee_ acariciar mis manos. _


Buenas noches a ti también Inés:

No me explicado bien. Lo que quería decir es que, tal y como yo lo percibo, el uso subjuntivo de querer se acerca al del indicativo de desear en este ejemplo.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## alexacohen

I heart queso, yo veo el subjuntivo tan innecesario como tú. Si lo explica alguien, yo también quiero saber por qué es "quiera", porque no lo entiendo.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

i heart queso said:


> En tu frase, Lazarus, no creo que se esté empleando el subjuntivo igual que en mi ejemplo.


Hola: No sé qué significa exactamente que se esté empleando igual el subjuntivo que en tu ejemplo. Lo que sí te puedo decir es que el ejemplo ilustra muy bien lo que yo quería expresar en tu frase.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

alexacohen said:


> I heart queso, yo veo el subjuntivo tan innecesario como tú. Si lo explica alguien, yo también quiero saber por qué es "quiera", porque no lo entiendo.


Hola alexcohen:

Permíteme la licencia de simplificar la frase (porque es semánticamente compleja y así acoto el problema):

Tú eres el único que me quiera acariciar.

¿Le ves sentido a esta frase? 

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## alexacohen

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Tú eres el único que me quiera acariciar.
> 
> ¿Le ves sentido a esta frase?


 
No, no le veo sentido, lo siento.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

alexacohen said:


> No, no le veo sentido, lo siento.


No lo sientas... Yo sí se lo veo y no lo siento .

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## i heart queso

Ay, ¡no me abandonéis a este punto, que sigo sin entender!

¿Expresa la incertidumbre de Sab en cuanto a si de verdad el otro quiere acariciar sus manos? ¿O qué?


----------



## Jeromed

i heart queso said:


> "Tú eres el único ser en la tierra que quiera acariciar estas manos."


 
I don't see what all the fuss is about.  To me:

_Tú eres el único ser en la tierra que quier*a* acariciar estas manos _-- who *might want* to fondle these hands

_Tú eres el único ser en la tierra que quier*e* acariciar estas manos _-- who *wants* to fondle these hands

The English sentences are plausible.  And so are the Spanish ones.


----------



## Rayines

Queridos: No va a aclarar mucho más lo que pongo, pero así es como lo entiendo:
Hay una persona, Sab, y un caballo.
Obviamente, según mi entender, es la persona la que puede acariciar al animal, y no a la inversa.
Supongo que el hombre le "asegura" al animal, que sólo a él, y a nadie más que él (al animal), acariciarán sus manos. 
No parece tratarse de incertidumbre, sino de una certeza abrumadora.
Por eso yo antes hacía equivaler la frase a: "No habrá otro ser (= Eres el único ser) en la tierra al que *quieran* acarciciar mis manos". Insisto con el plural, porque el sujeto de la oración subordinada es "mis manos", son ellas las que acariciarán.
Hasta aquí mi entendimiento. Es muy raro el uso del subjuntivo en la oración original. Lamento i heart queso si las explicaciones no son suficientes.
Esperemos a ver si alguien más hace el intento .


----------



## roanheads

i heart queso said:


> Otra vez, me surge un ejemplo del subjuntivo donde no parece ser necesario y no veo la razón por la que sea necesario...
> 
> "Tú eres el único ser en la tierra que quiera acariciar estas manos."
> 
> Aquí, ¿a qué se refiere la incertidumbre? ¿Estará inseguro el protagonista de que este caballo sea en realidad el único ser que quiere/quiera acariciar sus manos?
> 
> Muchas gracias por la paciencia.


 
Hola i Heart,
Creo que tenemos el subjuntivo " quiera ", ya que se trata de una acción posible del futuro. En este momento el caballo todavía no le ha acariciado las manos ( con la lengua, el hocico o ¿ qué sé yo ) pero puede que el caballo sea el único ser en la tierra que " QUIERA " hacerselo en cualquier momento del futuro.

¿ Qué opinas ?
Un saludo.


----------



## alexacohen

Rayines said:


> Hay una persona, Sab, y un caballo.
> Obviamente, según mi entender, es la persona la que puede acariciar al animal, y no a la inversa.
> Supongo que el hombre le "asegura" al animal, que sólo a él, y a nadie más que él (al animal), acariciarán sus manos.
> No parece tratarse de incertidumbre, sino de una certeza abrumadora.
> Por eso yo antes hacía equivaler la frase a: "No habrá otro ser (= Eres el único ser) en la tierra al que *quieran* acarciciar mis manos". Insisto con el plural, porque el sujeto de la oración subordinada es "mis manos", son ellas las que acariciarán.


 
Si es que yo también lo entiendo así, Rayines.


----------



## roanheads

Se me ocurre algo.-- Si las manos van a acariciar al caballo, ¿ no es que la frase original debería haberse escrito así, ---Tú eres el único ser en la tierra al que quieran acariciar estas manos ?

 Pero no se escribe así. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

roanheads said:


> Se me ocurre algo.-- Si las manos van a acariciar al caballo, ¿ no es que la frase original debería haberse escrito así, ---Tú eres el único ser en la tierra al que quieran acariciar estas manos ?
> 
> Pero no se escribe así.
> Un saludo.


Este hilo se vuelve surrealista por momentos...


----------



## hosec

Hola a todos:

Después de una primera lectura, la frase de Gómez de Avellaneda me parecía bastante poco "natural"; posteriormente me incliné por la postura de Inés y la de Pedro P. no me convencía del todo...

Ahora, visto el contexto y la conexión que existe con el fragmento siguiente, me parece que, o es un error de la autora o es una errata de la edición


-*Tú eres el único ser en la tierra que quiera acariciar estas manos* tostadas y ásperas: tú el único que no _se avergüenza_ de amarme...


Salud.


----------



## Jeromed

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Este hilo se vuelve surrealista por momentos...


 

Así es. Aparentemente lo del caballo ¡ya es un hecho!


----------



## Jeromed

hosec said:


> Ahora, visto el contexto y la conexión que existe con el fragmento siguiente, me parece que, o es un error de la autora o es una errata de la edición
> 
> 
> -*Tú eres el único ser en la tierra que quiera acariciar estas manos* tostadas y ásperas: tú el único que no _se avergüenza_ de amarme...
> 
> Salud.


 
Salud a ti, también.

Estoy en desacuerdo con lo que escribes. Los dos modos verbales pueden coincidir perfectamente en el mismo trecho. 

El 'caballo' con seguridad no se avergüenza de amarla.
El 'caballo' es posiblemente el único que la quiera acariciar, pero puede ser que haya otros.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

El caballo levantaba la cabeza y le miraba como si quisiera comprenderle. Luego le lamía las manos y parecía decirle con aquellas caricias: «Te amo mucho para poder complacerte; de ninguna otra mano que la tuya recibo con gusto el sustento».       Sab recibía sus caricias con visible conmoción y comenzó a enjaezarlo diciéndole con voz por instantes más triste:
       -*Tú eres el único ser en la tierra que quiera acariciar estas manos* tostadas y ásperas: tú el único que no se avergüenza de amarme: lo mismo que yo naciste condenado a la servidumbre... pero ¡ay! tu suerte es más dichosa que la mía, pobre animal; menos cruel contigo el destino no te ha sido el funesto privilegio del pensamiento. [97] Nada te grita en tu interior que merecías más noble suerte, y sufres la tuya con resignación. [Gómez de Avellaneda, Gertrudis. "Sab". Fuente]




Empiezo a sentirme como un bicho raro, pero para mí ese _quiera _es expresivo, elegante y está en el mismo tono poético que el resto.

Un saludo.


Pedro.


----------



## Jeromed

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> El caballo levantaba la cabeza y le miraba como si quisiera comprenderle.


 
¡O sea que lo del caballo es cierto!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jeromed said:


> ¡O sea que lo del caballo es cierto!


Sí, el caballo es el que le acaricia las manos ... Toda una escena de amor...


----------



## Rayines

¡Bueno, en definitiva, Pedro tenía razón, como siempre!, y Pedro y hosec tenían ventaja porque conocían el texto, y ¡¡aportaron el *CONTEXTO*!!


----------



## Jeromed

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Sí, el caballo es el que le acaricia las manos ... Toda una escena de amor...


 
Entonces ¡sí que vale lo del subjuntivo!
Ella no sabe a ciencia cierta si el 'cuadrúpedo equino'* realmente quiere acariciarla. 
Como no habla...y es tímido...


* ¡Qué nostalgia del autor de 'los zoológicos animalitos'! ¿Dónde se habrá metido?


----------



## Jeromed

> Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo:
> Empiezo a sentirme como un bicho raro, pero para mí ese _quiera _es expresivo, elegante y está en el mismo tono poético que el resto.


 
Efectivamente eres un bicho raro. Lo ves, ¡pero no lo sientes!


----------



## i heart queso

Sí, no estaba mintiendo de lo del caballo.... 

Perdonad por no haber escrito el discurso entero, definitivamente con el caballo hubo un poquito de confusión...

Todo arreglado, salvo que parece que tampoco los hispanohablantes saben si es un toque poético, un deseo, o incertidumbre sobre algo... 

Lo dejaré para otra dimensión del mundo, donde yo sí comprenda estas cosas. 

Gracias por todas las contribuciones.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Aunque creo que ya todo se ha dicho, me parece que no hay error de tipeo y que es el caballo el que acaricia las manos. 

Gertrudis Gómez de Avellaneda nació en Cuba en 1814 y se mudó a Europa en 1836, pasando a Francia primero y a España luego; residió en La Coruña, luego en Sevilla y pasa a Madrid en 1840, fecha en la que presumiblemente ya había escrito Sab.

Si bien esta obra se encuentra en la base de datos CORDE de la RAE, no se puede consultar; sin embargo, les agrego a continuación algunos párrafos de la misma autora:



> "No puedo decir que tengo novia, señor, respondió el joven, pues no alimento la  más leve esperanza. Amo, es verdad, amo apasionadamente, para colmo de mi  desdicha, a la hija única de cierto mercader enriquecido en una de las Antillas  españolas, y que goza al presente en esta ciudad, que es su patria, una  opulencia de príncipe. ¿Cómo puedo prometerme que *quiera* dar su  heredera a un infeliz artesano?"
> 
> El artista barquero o los cuatro 5 de junio (1861)
> 
> "Todos duermen! en el seno
> Del reposo universal,
> Un sér no se encuentra  que gima mi pena;
> Que *quiera* mi acento doliente  escuchar. "
> 
> Poesías (1840) [Ortografía así en el original]


En éstos y otros 25 casos del CORDE el uso es propio, y en algunos casos, justificadamente antiguo.

No leí la obra -ni intenciones tengo- pero según ojee Sab es un esclavo, y el párrafo precedente dice 


> "El caballo levantaba la cabeza y le miraba como si quisiera comprenderle. Luego  le lamía las manos y parecía decirle con aquellas caricias: «Te amo mucho para  poder complacerte; de ninguna otra mano que la tuya recibo con gusto el  sustento»."


Por tanto concluyo que es el caballo quien acaricia las manos de Sab, pues es "el único que no se avergüenza de" amarlo. En este caso "que quiera" en subjuntivo significa "que tiene la voluntad de", y viene desde lo negativo, es decir "que tiene la voluntad cuando podría bien no tenerla". pues Sab lo medita con cierta tristeza y sentimientos de indignidad. El subjuntivo señala aquí un aspecto subjetivo, en este caso del caballo, que ama sin cortapisas al esclavo con quien comparte la carga de la servidumbre. Como uso del subjuntivo, es literario, y hoy día se utilizan otros recursos para sugerir esos significados, pues estas formas suenan un poco antiguas al oído moderno, poco acostumbrado a escuchar subjuntivo usado en el sentido de "pudiendo no hacerlo, de todos modos lo hace", aunque este estilo no deja de conservar toda su belleza.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Firma de aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> *Si razona el caballo, ¡se acabó la equitación! - cesaR brutO*


En este caso afortunadamente razonó usted, no el caballo, y fue un placer leerle, como siempre aleCcowaN. Me ha gustado mucho su explicación.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jeromed said:


> Entonces ¡sí que vale lo del subjuntivo!
> Ella no sabe a ciencia cierta si el 'cuadrúpedo equino'* realmente quiere acariciarla.
> Como no habla...y es tímido...
> 
> 
> * ¡Qué nostalgia del autor de 'los zoológicos animalitos'! ¿Dónde se habrá metido?


Sí, la verdad es que un "acaso" aquí iría muy bien con la idea:

       -Tú eres el único ser en la tierra que *acaso* quiera acariciar estas manos tostadas y ásperas.


----------



## Jeromed

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Sí, la verdad es que un "acaso" aquí iría muy bien con la idea:
> 
> -Tú eres el único ser en la tierra que *acaso* quiera acariciar estas manos tostadas y ásperas.


 


Si lo hubieras dicho desde un principio, a lo mejor ¡nos habríamos ahorrado tanta discusión! 

Lo viste y acaso lo sentiste, mas no lo dijiste.


----------



## Rayines

Jeromed said:


> Si lo hubieras dicho desde un principio, a lo mejor ¡nos habríamos ahorrado tanta discusión!
> 
> Lo viste y acaso lo sentiste, mas no lo dijiste.


¡Sí!, yo a esta altura me saqué las anteojeras y me retiro a comer un poco de alfalfa .


----------



## hosec

Jeromed said:


> Los dos modos verbales pueden coincidir perfectamente en el mismo trecho.
> 
> El 'caballo' con seguridad no se avergüenza de amarla.
> El 'caballo' es posiblemente el único que la quiera acariciar, pero puede ser que haya otros.


 

Sí, si nos apoyamos en los adverbios. Pero la autora (o el editor) no los aporta. 

Sigo en mis trece. No me bajo del burro (bueno... del caballo)

Salud.


----------



## Jeromed

hosec said:


> Sí, si nos apoyamos en los adverbios. Pero la autora (o el editor) no los aporta.
> 
> Sigo en mis trece. No me bajo del burro (bueno... del caballo)


 
¡Más bien terco como una mula! 
M
(mula relinchando)


----------



## aleCcowaN

Para quien quiera más contexto de esta novela romántica, una especie de precursora de "La cabaña del Tío Tom" mezclada con una novela de Stendhal:

Spanish 162

En donde se describe el carácter del esclavo Bernabé (llamado cariñosamente Sab), quien ama y sufre el amor, se desmaya, y sufre como una heroína romántica. Aunque el texto es de padre desconocido, hay allí mucha tela de donde cortar para justificar el subjuntivo.

Para evitar más controversias sobre Sab como él/ella y caballo, y tener un mínimo contexto, aquí el párrafo completo:



> [Sab le habla al caballo, alabando como se sobrepuso al terror a la tempestad y evitó arrojarlo, como hizo el suyo con Enrique Otway a quien Sab acompañaba. Sab está melancólico y le dice al caballo que le hubiera hecho un favor, y se lo hubiera hecho a sí mismo si lo hubiera despeñado cuando ese huracán]
> 
> "El caballo levantaba la cabeza y le miraba como si quisiera comprenderle. Luego  le lamía las manos y parecía decirle con aquellas caricias: «Te amo mucho para  poder complacerte; de ninguna otra mano que la tuya recibo con gusto el  sustento».
> 
> Sab recibía sus caricias con visible conmoción y comenzó a enjaezarlo  diciéndole con voz por instantes más triste:
> 
> Tú eres el único ser en la tierra que quiera acariciar estas manos  tostadas y ásperas: tú el único que no se avergüenza de amarme: lo mismo que yo  naciste condenado a la servidumbre... pero ¡ay! tu suerte es más dichosa que la  mía, pobre animal; menos cruel contigo el destino no te ha sido el funesto  privilegio del pensamiento. Nada te  grita en tu interior que merecías más noble suerte, y sufres la tuya con  resignación."


El texto dice que es el caballo quien hace caricias (le lame las manos) a Sab, y el "para poder complacerte" implica el ser la causa del fin de sus días, como especula Sab.

Hoy muchos lo dirían "el único ser en la tierra que quisiera acariciar estas manos tostadas" o "que querría acariciar", por más que a otros les suene muy mal. En los 27 casos de esta autora a los que me referí anteriormente existe en unos pocos casos una tendencia a reemplazar el pretérito del subjuntivo por el presente del subjuntivo, como es común hoy en día en el habla popular americana ("ayer me dijo que venga anoche") con diferente intensidad según la región.


----------



## Rayines

Hola AleC, ¡un gusto verte!: Una pequeña modificación me haría parecer totalmente lógica la concordancia verbal: _"Tú *serás* el único ser en la tierra que quiera acariciar estas manos tostadas y ásperas.....". _


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Hola, Inés! También es un gusto encontrarme con tantos buenos amigos. 

Como vos decís, si construimos frases como "y serás el último ser de esta tierra que quiera acariciar estas manos" o "y eres acaso el último ser de esta tierra que quiera acariciar estas manos" como también se ha sugerido, todo nos parece más claro. Y es como si la incertidumbre propia del futuro o confesada por el uso del adverbio de duda hicieran necesario el subjuntivo. Además agregué "el último" para dar el efecto "eran diez indiecitos".

Pero vuelve a pasar lo mismo que con "no falta quien se opone" y "no falta quien se oponga" y "¿cuál crees que es el mensaje del autor?" y "¿cuál crees que sea el mensaje del autor?", por nombrar los últimos que recuerdo, donde el subjuntivo tiene la virtud de dejar espacio para los entes conscientes, ya sea alejándolos para ignorarlos -en realidad no importa quién se oponga- o para dejarles su espacio y ver cómo se mueven en él -¿cuál crees que sea el mensaje del autor? ¡vamos! ¡especula! ¡piensa!-. Y con esto volvemos a Sab, un esclavo con un desempeño lingüístico que se contradice con las labores sencillas que desempeña, y que hace más recordar a los ministros del emperador Claudio. Si analizamos la frase "Tú eres el único ser en la tierra que quiera acariciar estas manos tostadas y ásperas: tú el único que no se avergüenza de amarme: lo mismo que yo naciste condenado a la servidumbre...", qué hacen los dos puntos sino introducir los hechos utilizando el indicativo. Pero el hecho de que el caballo sea "el único ser en la tierra que quiera acariciar" esas manos ásperas se describe en subjuntivo. Si nos ponemos a pensar en hipótesis más convencionales sobre el origen de ese subjuntivo, podemos pensar en que Sab no está seguro de que sea el único, o que Sab no está seguro de los sentimientos del equino. Todo el contexto parece negar ambas cosas. Entonces debe ser porque o da espacio al sujeto, en este caso el caballo, que no puede confirmar los sentimientos que se infieren de su conducta, o porque recibe un ascenso a ente subjetivo pensante como premio por su amoroso desinterés y fidelidad. Sin embargo todo esto va de suyo de otros elementos del párrafo y sus precedentes, y sería innecesario reforzarlo. Entonces la atención se vuelve sobre lo que los estudiantes llaman el _subjunctive mood_, concepto curioso que parece que inventaron para intentar venderle este modo verbal y que los hispanohablantes parecemos no necesitar. Y es aquí donde veo ese recurso del subjuntivo como un "se perderán uno por uno hasta que sólo quedes tú, y luego aún tú te perderás" ... sólo *quedes* tú... ese parece ser el mensaje de angustia existencial del personaje, que encuentra en un caballo el único ser al cual él verdaderamente le importa y al que encuentra de superior nobleza en algunos aspectos. El caballo lo ama, pudiendo no hacerlo, como sujeto que es de cierta autonomía. Por eso creo que el subjuntivo aquí es un recurso literario que eleva la categoría del caballo para resaltar el hondo -y subjetivo- sufrir de Sab. La ausencia del tiempo futuro o el adverbio acaso, sólo resaltan más el papel de ese subjuntivo desde su soledad en la frase entera.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

aleCcowaN said:


> Por eso creo que el subjuntivo aquí es un recurso literario que eleva la categoría del caballo para resaltar el hondo -y subjetivo- sufrir de Sab. La ausencia del tiempo futuro o el adverbio acaso, sólo resaltan más el papel de ese subjuntivo desde su soledad en la frase entera.


Saludos: 
Yo conjeturaba antes, que ese _quiera _enfantiza el campo semántico desiderativo del verbo frente al volitivo, es decir, las acepciones 1.ª y 2.ª frente a la 3.ª:
*
querer*
* 1.     * tr. Desear o apetecer.*
2.     * tr. Amar, tener cariño, voluntad o inclinación a alguien o algo.*
3.     * tr. Tener voluntad o determinación de ejecutar algo.

Tú eres el único ser en la tierra que quiera acariciar estas manos  tostadas...

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Saludos:
> Yo conjeturaba antes, que ese _quiera _enfantiza el campo semántico desiderativo del verbo frente al volitivo, ...


Mi estimado Pedro, esto es una posibilidad, pues ciertamente el subjuntivo remarca la faz afectiva del verbo querer. El uso del subjuntivo muchas veces es en la literatura como un cartel que nos indica detenerlos a sopesar un verbo y jugar con sus acepciones -"si no fuera por mí, me quedo"-.

A estas alturas ya debemos haber mareado a nuestro amigo Heart, pero es bueno recalcar que el subjuntivo es mucho más que incertidumbre o deseo vigoroso. Es también cortesía, es subjetivación (pone la lupa sobre algún individuo en particular) e incluso puede sugerir una inversión de la cadena causal en lo que pareciera ser una retórica verbal anticuada -"las penas que ocasionaran estas lagrimas"-. 

Yo, personalmente, veo en "tú eres el único ser en la tierra que quiera acariciar estas manos..." que el uso del subjuntivo no manifiesta duda alguna. El "quiera" me hace inevitable ver al caballo y su amor alejándose cada más de Sab hasta desvanecerse y dejarlo solo en el mundo. Pienso que el subjuntivo está puesto para subjetivizar al lector y no para aportar información de grado o duda. Ese subjuntivo intenta lograr la empatía entre el personaje y lector, que intentará no dejarlo solo... Porque una de las limitaciones de discutir subjuntivo-indicativo es olvidar que en esa escena hay al menos cuatro sujetos: Sab, el caballo, el lector, y el autor.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

aleCcowaN said:


> ...en esa escena hay al menos cuatro sujetos: Sab, el caballo, el lector, y el autor.


Sí, porque _las manos_ ya ha quedado claro que no son sujeto .


----------



## pescadora99

Jeromed,  
Una pregunta:  acariciar quiere decir _caress, _no?  Fondle me parece una traduccion rara aqui.  Que piensas?


----------



## i heart queso

De acuerdo contigo pescadora, algo pequeño, pero yo también hubiera dicho "caress" y no "fondle", pero lo dejé pasar, quizás a causa de la marea que me causó esta discusión...


----------

